
Spartan – The Unified Development System for WordPress - pressprostudio
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pressprostudio/spartan-the-unified-development-system-for-wordpre
======
pressprostudio
Hi HN Community,

We've been busy making some major updates to our Kickstarter campaign and we'd
really appreciate any comments or feedback with any tips or ideas for
improving our page.

You can check out the Kickstarter here:
[http://kck.st/2n80yUh](http://kck.st/2n80yUh)

Feel free to leave a comment in this thread or, better yet, on the campaign
page itself!

Thanks everyone!

